# Pedigree Site?



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

My blue & white pit is double reg with UKC & ADBA... On her UKC papers her reg name is Dogsoldier's Blue Chevy Nova and her ADBA reg name is Burris' Blue Nova... I have her papers but isn't there a site on the internet that you can look up her pedigree there as well? I can't find a thing!!!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

If her breeder has a PedsOnline account, chances are she's listed there.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Not on Peds online, I checked for ya!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

what are the names of the grandparents


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Grandparents

On the Sire's side is T-N-T Buckshot-Sire; T-N-T'S Notorious Ruby-Dam
On the Dam's side is Pennington's Titanium Blue-sire; Seay's Dominoe-Dam


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

On the Sire's side is T-N-T Buckshot-Sire; T-N-T'S Notorious Ruby-Dam
On the Dam's side is Pennington's Titanium Blue-sire; Seay's Dominoe-Dam

TNT Buckshot is also in several of my pedigrees.
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=79686

TNT Notorious Ruby 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=8223

Blue
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=75539

Seay's Dominoe
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=128326

I dont know why I didnt ask for the parents name? I thought you gave me that.
What are the parents name and Ill create a pedigree for you.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Transfering the APBT to a American Bully???*

Id rather do the pedigree myself lol... Question... Kobi is reg with UKC as a APBT(all his bloodlines show Pitbull Terrier)... since he is looks *ALOT* more like the American Bully(hes 50 pounds at 4 months**All solid no fat!**), could I reg him at ABKC? I was in a convo earlier about the new stocky, block headed pits (even though they are reg as a APBT) they are really a American Bully??? How do you transfer them over??? :roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> Id rather do the pedigree myself lol... Question... Kobi is reg with UKC as a APBT(all his bloodlines show Pitbull Terrier)... since he is looks *ALOT* more like the American Bully(hes 50 pounds at 4 months**All solid no fat!**), could I reg him at ABKC? I was in a convo earlier about the new stocky, block headed pits (even though they are reg as a APBT) they are really a American Bully??? How do you transfer them over??? :roll:


the site is

http://www.abkcdogs.org/


----------

